# I have questions about Lang Smokers



## atcnick (Sep 1, 2010)

Im thinking about buying a Lang smoker. I have a few questions though:

1.  Is the warming box heated from the firebox being mounted directly underneath and the metal plate(s) separating the firebox/warming box conducting heat?  Or does smoke actually enter the warming chamber?

2.  To follow up on question 1, I would like to cold and hot smoke sausage in the warming box.  Have any of you guys tried this?  What's the lowest temps you can get in the warming box?

3.  I would like to mod the racks so I could have the tubing framed kind that slide out, how hard would this be to accomplish on this design?  I would like to have a top and bottom slide out rack, I assume the Lang 84 and above have this already, correct?

I have a bunch more questions rolling around up there but cant think of them as I write this thread.  I've read the other threads about Langs and I appreciate everyone's input.  Thank God for online forums!


----------



## joneser (Sep 1, 2010)

1. There are diverters that will direct smoke into the warming box, then to exhaust.

2. You could, depending on where the fire was built and ambient temps.

3. The Lang 60 I use in comps has been modified with 2 shelves and they will both slide out.

I know a guy in Michigan selling a Lang 84. PM me for details.


----------



## atcnick (Sep 1, 2010)

Joneser said:


> 1. There are diverters that will direct smoke into the warming box, then to exhaust.
> 
> 2. You could, depending on where the fire was built and ambient temps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Joneser.  Would you mind emailing me a picture of your smoker with the modified shelves, I would appreciate it.  ndunin AT hotmail.com.  Im curious to see how it looks.

Michigan may be a little far for me.  I live about 2 hrs east of Dallas, Texas.  How much is he asking for it by the way?


----------



## atcnick (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's another couple questions:

4. I see there have been 3 generations of the Lang Smokers.  Can anyone tell me what the differences are in each generation and what they cost new at the time?

5. Is there a marking on the smoker that will tell me what generation it is?  I'm probably going to buy used and would like to know what I'm getting.


----------



## joneser (Sep 2, 2010)

Nick, I don't own the Lang, it belongs to my Comp Team partner. We have a comp on the 10th and I'll snap some pix of the shelves.

The 84 that I referenced can be found here He's asking $4000 for it.

There is also a Gator pit for sale here


----------



## atcnick (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Joneser


----------

